# Boo Shooter Q:



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a question regarding material choices and the boo shooter. I see that Charles has made them with the bamboo serving spoons and would like to know if a hardwood like Santos Mahogany, which I have on hand, 3/4" thick would be suitable. I have read about broken forks with board cuts, but wasn't sure if the Boo shooter type suffers this same problem with the forks, given the shorter, narrower forks. I have a small ss traced out that is 3" wide at the top, with 7/8" wide forks that are 1 1/8" deep and roughly 1 1/4 in between them. Would a harder pulling band like Alliance 107 put undo stress on the forks- are there limits in this design, concerning materials and stress?

Thanks,

VS


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey, VS.

For one thing, be sure to watch your grain. You want the grain running from the fork tip to the handle.

My boo shooters work well if you hold them correctly ... You need to use a finger hook and thumb brace way up high, right where the bands are attached. That way there is very little pressure on the forks. I would not try to shoot one hammer grip style.

I have made them from bamboo, and that is what I prefer because it is so tough. But I have also made them from unknown hardwood spatulas, and have had no problem. The one I am carrying right now is made from a large black palm spoon; it is banded with Alliance 107 bands with a large pouch, and I use it for shooting rocks on the beach. I typically band them with Alliance 107s, but I have also used Theraband gold flats, as well as pseudo tapered 1745 tubes. I prefer spatulas to spoons because the material is usually thicker.

If the wood you are using is 3/4 inch thick, I am sure you will have no problems with it.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

The wood is very hard, 2200 janka. Osage Orange 2040. If it breaks, then I will be surprised. I can see bamboo working well due to its flexibility and tensile strength. This Santos Mahogany wood is hard, but probably not flexible.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

VillageSniper said:


> The wood is very hard, 2200 janka. Osage Orange 2040. If it breaks, then I will be surprised. I can see bamboo working well due to its flexibility and tensile strength. This Santos Mahogany wood is hard, but probably not flexible.


With the grain running from fork tip to handle, 3/4 of an inch thick, and a high hold up at the band ties, you will not have any problem.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

